# Classic Gary Fisher tandem



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Just sharing a pic from my local shop. (it's for sale on consignment.)


----------



## unikid28 (Oct 11, 2017)

Is there a link to view or purchase this nice looking tandem?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

unikid28 said:


> Is there a link to view or purchase this nice looking tandem?


It's an old-school bike shop, brick and mortar. They don't have much of a web presence and do no web business that I'm aware of. Best bet would be to call and ask for the owner Mark. I don't know that they'd be interested in shipping-packing a tandem is a pain so they're probably looking for a local sale but you never know. https://www.velocipedepeddler.com/


----------

